# Germany's famous cross-eye opposum dies



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlines/2011/09/heidi-the-cross-eyed-opossum-dies-in-germany/

So adorable looking creature.

I snapped a funny pic a while ago when Sandi forgot her name that covers for the CTV 23:00 news when she was reporting on the opposum I managed to snap a quick photo which they both looked funny then.  I'll see if I can find that pic to post.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

aweee what a sweety.. Too bad about her arthritis


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.google.ca/search?q=cross...m=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1024&bih=638

I wonder how a opposum becomes cross eyed and how often that happens. Cute, funny, and adorable but not sure what damage they do tho. Needs more research.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Hehe...

Found the photo on my usb drive. 

Perfect timing on taking that photo during that segment.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

Gawd, that looks like my old boss!


----------

